# Processing time for Partner visa 820



## Dorcas (Jul 26, 2012)

Dear friends,

I got married to my fiance on the 30th Dec 2012 and currently living in Brisbane with my Husband on the PMV subclass 300..We are trying to apply for the partner visa 820 on shore,here in australia.Can anyone tell me how long it takes for processing?

Thank you very much for your time

God bless

Dee.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dorcas said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I got married to my fiance on the 30th Dec 2012 and currently living in Brisbane with my Husband on the PMV subclass 300..We are trying to apply for the partner visa 820 on shore,here in australia.Can anyone tell me how long it takes for processing?
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for over 14 months.


----------



## Dorcas (Jul 26, 2012)

Ozz777 said:


> I've been waiting for over 14 months.


14 months ??? maybe you applied offshore as a straight partner visa (without PMV 300 like i did),coz straight partner visa would take that long i guess...I dont think mine will take that long,should be a week or 2,anyone can clearify further on this please?

many thanks..

Dee


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm not sure what you're trying to say. I applied for an 820 visa married onshore. Immigration says they won't even answer questions until 13 months.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

The 820 had an average processing time of 13 months when we applied in January, and I've heard people talking about even longer processing times since (you will get a letter once you apply stating the average processing time). As far as I know, you're subject to the same wait.

You can also have a look at this thread in the forum: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...time-line-family-spouse-applications-377.html


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't seen this question answered here many times, so this response comes with a big disclaimer: This is my understanding of how this works.

It's the same visa you're applying for, whether you go straight to the 820 or start with the PMV. Either way, it's the 820. It gets processed the same way. You have to provide the same evidence you provided for the PMV, PLUS evidence showing you've gotten married, you're living together, you have shared finances, etc. They reduce the price of the 820 when you start with the PMV, but to the best of my knowledge it does not speed up processing time at all. Unfortunately I think Ozz is right and you're in for a very long wait. 

If someone else knows differently, I'd LOVE to hear it, though, as I'll be doing it myself next year (I hope!)


----------



## The_Bankster (Apr 17, 2012)

Lindaa said:


> The 820 had an average processing time of 13 months when we applied in January, and I've heard people talking about even longer processing time since (you will get a letter once you apply stating the average processing time). As far as I know, you're subject to the same wait.
> 
> You can also have a look at this thread in the forum: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...time-line-family-spouse-applications-377.html


There's another thread here: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ho-still-believe-youll-get-approved-days.html


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

CollegeGirl said:


> I haven't seen this question answered here many times, so this response comes with a big disclaimer: This is my understanding of how this works.
> 
> It's the same visa you're applying for, whether you go straight to the 820 or start with the PMV. Either way, it's the 820. It gets processed the same way. You have to provide the same evidence you provided for the PMV, PLUS evidence showing you've gotten married, you're living together, you have shared finances, etc. They reduce the price of the 820 when you start with the PMV, but to the best of my knowledge it does not speed up processing time at all. Unfortunately I think Ozz is right and you're in for a very long wait.
> 
> If someone else knows differently, I'd LOVE to hear it, though, as I'll be doing it myself next year (I hope!)


Hi CollegeGirl

You're almost correct... 
You do not need to provide the same evidence that you provided for the PMV (they already have notes on their system regarding this). You only need to provide evidence from the time of PMV Grant to the time you submit the 820. You might, if you like, put in a couple photos from when you first met etc, but mostly you should concentrate on that period between PMV grant & 820 submission. This is what my partner & I did (on advice of our very experienced agent!)

Dorcas, CollegeGirl was correct in saying that you are facing exactly the same waiting time for processing for 820, regardless if you have PMV or not. Given your partner is from a high risk country you might be looking at longer at others. With current processing times the way they are, you're probably looking at minimum 13 months.

My husband, who is also from a high risk country (in South America) was lucky enough to be granted his 820 in just over 4 months after submitting his application (he was also on PMV)... but this was early last year before processing times really got pushed out.


----------



## Dorcas (Jul 26, 2012)

Ozz777 said:


> I've been waiting for over 14 months.


Dear all,

greatly appreciate your responses,let me clarify this from my readings..Applying for a partner visa is a 2- stage process,so that means I will apply for a temporary (820) and permanent visa (801) at one time on the same application form, forms 47SP and 40SP (similar form as the PMV 300). The temporary partner visa is granted if all requirements are met (and that will take a day or 2), This visa will remain valid until a decision is made on my permanent visa application, which is generally 2 years,which is correctly stated by most of you (hence this will allow me to remain in Australia while waiting for my permanent partner visa).. If i continue to meet all legal requirements, I will be granted a permanent Partner visa...I hope i am in the right track and someone can verify this...i got this information from the partner migration booklet page 34... thanks peeps


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dorcas said:


> Dear all,
> 
> greatly appreciate your responses,let me clarify this from my readings..Applying for a partner visa is a 2- stage process,so that means I will apply for a temporary (820) and permanent visa (801) at one time on the same application form, forms 47SP and 40SP (similar form as the PMV 300). The temporary partner visa is granted if all requirements are met (and that will take a day or 2), This visa will remain valid until a decision is made on my permanent visa application, which is generally 2 years,which is correctly stated by most of you (hence this will allow me to remain in Australia while waiting for my permanent partner visa).. If i continue to meet all legal requirements, I will be granted a permanent Partner visa...I hope i am in the right track and someone can verify this...i got this information from the partner migration booklet page 34... thanks peeps


No, you are quite wrong. Lol

Once you apply for your 820/801 partner visa, you will go onto a bridging visa which will automatically come into effect after your current visa expires and lasts until the decision is made on your TEMPORARY partner visa. When roughly 2 years have expired from the date of application, you will be granted (if you meet all requirements and they deem you worthy ) a permanent partner visa 801. I filed my 820/801 partner application on February 23rd, 2012 and have been on a BVA (bridging visa a) ever since. I have no received my temporary 820 partner visa, nor even heard from my Co, or if I have one.

Your situation may be different because you are starting on a PMV, so I can't speak to that part of it. But I can guarantee you that you will not even have your visa looked at within a day or two, let alone approved. Good luck to you.


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

Follow this link for DIAC

Client Service Charter


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Dorcas said:


> Dear all,
> 
> greatly appreciate your responses,let me clarify this from my readings..Applying for a partner visa is a 2- stage process,so that means I will apply for a temporary (820) and permanent visa (801) at one time on the same application form, forms 47SP and 40SP (similar form as the PMV 300). The temporary partner visa is granted if all requirements are met (and that will take a day or 2), This visa will remain valid until a decision is made on my permanent visa application, which is generally 2 years,which is correctly stated by most of you (hence this will allow me to remain in Australia while waiting for my permanent partner visa).. If i continue to meet all legal requirements, I will be granted a permanent Partner visa...I hope i am in the right track and someone can verify this...i got this information from the partner migration booklet page 34... thanks peeps


This is way too silly to be real? If it only takes a day or two my 820 approval letter must be lost in the mail!


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Zamaussie said:


> Follow this link for DIAC
> 
> Client Service Charter


Even that is far from reality for most people. The last I heard was that DIAC is saying 13 month average processing times for onshore partner visas. And that means 13 month average for the temporary visa, not permanent.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Ozz777 said:


> Even that is far from reality for most people. The last stats I heard were DIAC is saying 13 month average processing times for onshore partner visas.


I was told 13 months when I applied in January. I was also told by the WA processing centre not to even bother asking for a status update until after 13 months has passed because I won't get a response.


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am on PMV, after getting married we will lodge an application for 820, do I need to go home or I can wait for the approval in Australia with my husband. Just wanted to know because I dont want to leave my husband behind and be far from him.

Thanks so much!

AngeliquePrince


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am on PMV, after getting married we will lodge an application for 820, do I need to go home or I can wait for the approval in Australia with my husband. Just wanted to know because I dont want to leave my husband behind and be far from him.
> 
> ...


If you apply for your 820 onshore in Australia, you will get a Bridging Visa A allowing you to stay in Australia until a decision is made. As of November 2012 you will also have full work rights while you wait in Australia


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Lindaa,

Thank you so much for the fast reply. I am happy to know that I can be with my husband until we finally get my visa  

Take care,

AngeliquePrince


----------

